# Winston and Harrison



## br0k3nglass (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey all, I'm pretty new to the forums, but I've been lurking a lot and found some great info. Thought I'd post some pictures of our two puppies. We got Winston in the last week of November; he was a month old by then. We fell head-over-heels in love with him over the next month or so and ultimately decided that we should get another golden retriever so that they'd each have a playmate (our cats were getting stressed out as Winston really wanted to play with them). We just got Harrison a week ago; he was born on November 11th. Winston was the biggest, laziest dog of his litter, while Harrison was the runt of his.


Harrison, first day at our place 









Harrison on the left, Winston on the right










Harrison on the left, Winston on the right










Harrison on the left, Winston on the right









Harrison on the left, Winston on the right









Winston









Winston









Winston @ Xmas









Winston being a lazy suck









Winston









Winston, again being a lazy suck









Winston @ Xmas


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from a fellow Saskatchewanian!!!!! Where in Saskatchewan are you located? 

Your babies are soooo cute. Where did you get them from? I also raised 2 puppies at the same time - twice. You'll have your hands full but they are soooo much fun!!!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Awwwh...BOTH are just adorable!! =)


----------



## br0k3nglass (Dec 7, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Welcome to the forum from a fellow Saskatchewanian!!!!! Where in Saskatchewan are you located?
> 
> Your babies are soooo cute. Where did you get them from? I also raised 2 puppies at the same time - twice. You'll have your hands full but they are soooo much fun!!!


We live in the south-end of Regina, but both puppies came from Yorkton. They are definitely a handful! Winston loves to run, much more than Harrison does at the moment, but Harrison can crawl or jump over pretty much anything. He managed to climb over the baby-gate we had up the other day.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

br0k3nglass said:


> We live in the south-end of Regina, but both puppies came from Yorkton. They are definitely a handful! Winston loves to run, much more than Harrison does at the moment, but Harrison can crawl or jump over pretty much anything. He managed to climb over the baby-gate we had up the other day.


 
Well, we live very close as I am in Moose Jaw!!! Have you got your boys signed up for puppy classes?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

What cuties and I love their names!! Welcome and have fun on this forum lots of great people and dogs.


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

Adorable names and pictures! 

We also have 2 little puppies at home but ours are both girls! Lucy was born September 16th and Bailey was born November 6th. It has been lots of work and lots of fun so far!


----------



## br0k3nglass (Dec 7, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Well, we live very close as I am in Moose Jaw!!! Have you got your boys signed up for puppy classes?


My in-laws live in MJ! Winston has been attending classes at the Regina Kennel Club for a month now. We just got Harrison about a week ago, so he'll be attending whenever the next round of classes start. He's lucky in that he'll get a head-start: my wife and I are already teaching him the basics so that he should breeze through class.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

br0k3nglass said:


> My in-laws live in MJ! Winston has been attending classes at the Regina Kennel Club for a month now. We just got Harrison about a week ago, so he'll be attending whenever the next round of classes start. He's lucky in that he'll get a head-start: my wife and I are already teaching him the basics so that he should breeze through class.


 
Small world we live in!!!! Great that you have your guys in school......the socialization aspect of it is so important.

Our next puppy will be coming from Regina.....:crossfing.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Adorable! You are so brave to take 2 ! I thought 1 puppy would kill me.
Have fun!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cute babies! And it looks like they've settled in well together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Harrison and Winston are sooooooooo incredibly adorable. Nothing like Double Trouble, huh?

Enjoy, I know your household is a lot of fun.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your boys are so beautiful. Love Christmas pictures.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Double cuteness!!!! Thanks for sharing pictures!!


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow cute pups! Looks like you couldn't get enough if winston! Harrison is so adorable! Aren't you lucky!


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

Cuteness overload!!!! Your boys are just too sweet!


----------

